# Viren- und spamfreies Windows?



## technofreak (14 April 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-14.04.03-006/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft setzt auf ein viren- und spamfreies Windows
> Microsoft rüstet seine Software Exchange Server 2003 mit internen Funktionen gegen Virenbefall und Spam auf.


Wer´s glaubt wird selig, bei den Dauersicherheitslöchern und Patchworks....


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen Spam verlässt sich Microsoft auf eine Untersuchung der Marktforscher von Gartner, nach der im Jahre 2004 etwa die Hälfte des E-Mail-Verkehrs aus unerwünscht zugesandten Botschaften bestehen soll


wenn das man nicht schon jetzt z.T erreicht wird. 
http://www.informationweek.com/story/IWK20030115S0012


			
				Information Week schrieb:
			
		

> All of it drags down employees' productivity, overloads their E-mail infrastructure, and can cause serious legal and human-resource problems, says Maurene Kaplan Grey, an analyst with Gartner. "Postini's numbers are pretty accurate," she says. "I have no reason to doubt them and lots of reasons to believe them."
> 
> Other E-mail content-filtering firms, she says, show similar numbers. "Spam is easily 30%, 40% of total enterprise mail volume."


tf


----------

